# Swift Sundance 590RL



## MACAUD26 (Feb 3, 2006)

We are considering a 2003 Sundance 590RL and wonder if anyone could give us any experience with this model. We also wonder if it is possible to fit rear seatbelts. Thanks


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Macaud26,

We had a Swift Suntor 590RL and we had 2 lap seat belts fitted in the rear.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Our first van was a Bessacarr E425 which is the same as swift 590RL but different trim. Only downsides we found were lack of external storage lockers and a thin mattress on the overcab bed. Ours had 2.3 engine which was fine, I would avoid 2.0 as I think it would struggle a bit on hills.

Trevor


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

*Swift 590RL*

I have the 2003 Suntor 590rl with the 2.3 engine and am very happy with it. Personal I wouldn't like to retrofit fit any kind of seat belt in the back, this subject is covered elsewhere in the forum. As for storage I would agree with previous poster there is a lack of it, particularly for mucky stuff. I solved this to my satisfaction by fitting two Beeny Boxes. One under the washroom and another under the rear near side. Again BB's have been subject to much discussion on the forum ie quality, weight, where to put and so on.

Have heard that the 2ltr is a bit underpowered for this and similar vehicles as well. An upgrade is well worth considering IMHO.

The L shaped lounge is great, giving a sense of openness.

All the best

bill


----------

